# جهاز تخطيط كهربائية الدماغ : Nihon Kodhen - EEG-9100



## Essa_Marazqa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*وظيفة الجهاز :*تخطيط كهربائية الدماغ .

*مواصفات الجهاز:* 


Neurofax µ EEG-9100 is a Windows® XP notebook PC based EEG with high performance and expandability with optional hardware and software. Neurofax µ allows EEG testing anywhere.


• Complete system
Neurofax µ is a complete and ready to use system. It comes with a notebook PC unit, isolation power supply, advanced electrode junction box and necessary standard accessories and standard software. A complete range of optional accessories and cart are also available. 
• Portable and lightweight
You can easily carry a complete system in a car or airplane. 
• Clean signal acquisition in any environment
Quality EEG recording is assured even in the electrically noisy OR or ICU. Neurofax µ has high performance, high sensitivity amplifiers, high frequency and simultaneous sampling, an ECG rejection filter, shielded electrodes and a high performance electrode junction box with USB connection. 
• Multi-function electrode junction box (JE-921A) 
• 25 EEG, 14 bipolar (7 pairs), 4 DC, SpO2, CO2 connectors 
• Economical - use the same junction box for routine EEG and PSG 
• USB connection 
• 8 channel DSA trendgraph 
• 64 channels plus 1 event marker channel display 
• Standard Windows™ networking 
• Digital video option 
• EEG Examination Support software (QP-150AK) 
• Adult seizure detection and review 
• Voltage mapping 
• EEG central monitoring 
• Automatic photic stimulation 
• EEG Scope - review previous EEG while monitoring and acquiring new EEG 
• Open up to 4 EEG files at the same time 
• Trace annotation and fast jumping to events 
• Convenient and efficient review with optional software 
• Optional software: FOCUS™ analysis software, Spike Detector software for on and off line spike detection, Polysmith™ sleep analysis software 
• You can turn a PC into a remote EEG review station with the optional Review Station software 
• Montage map 
• Note windows lets you copy any part of the waveform window 
• 3-D voltage mapping
Display voltage maps in 6 different views or a sequence of voltage maps in one view 
• Wireless input unit option


----------



## soma-20 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا ً على هذه المعلومات الجميلة ...
أتمنى المزيد من مشاركات المهندس ياسر المتميزة


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك صديقي حسام
(سميني بالإسم اللي يعجبك, مو مشكلة)
مع تحياتي...
م. عيسى


----------

